# New house and building an extension myself!



## Darlofan

So, I've decided to post progress of building an extension myself. Be kind, and any professionals might want to go no further

Firstly this has been a 3yr project, not solidly working on the extension. As the rest of the house, I've renovated at the same time. Plus, the usual family issues, time, work, finances etc that we all have, got in the way now and then.

So to start with, a brief outline of the house first.

1970s semi in a N Wales village.

Front of house, lpg tank is annoying and planned to move to the edge. That plan went pear shaped as it has to be 3m away from hedges! 
3yrs ago mains gas came to village, happy days we thought until they wanted 6k to connect us! That'll wait!










Big reason for buying was the view out the back. This was taken as I went up on the roof to take down the wonky aerial(see 1st pic), would have left it but slightest breeze and it rattled around horrendously. 
As you can see I had to rope together a couple of ladders, rope my dad later informed me was older than me(44!)









So, bought in Nov 2014, decided new boiler and heating was needed before we moved in. Got girls bedrooms replastered too. Plan was to move in in the new year. Staying with in laws somehow sped the move up and we were in a week before Xmas. 

Couple of photos, before there was hot water tank in here, boiler was downstairs behind the gas fire.










2 pipes on right are for new shower to come later. 









Made some shelves to keep the good lady happy.









Right, back to the extension. Plan was to extend sideways and back from when we first viewed the house. A few on our road had done it so no planning issues. First off, got some architects round and very quickly decided that was a no go. As we knew what we wanted, a few grand for drawings seemed extreme, so I set about putting my art O Level to work and came up with these.

Bits in red are the extension.

So front+side would include bigger hallway, cloakroom, downstairs loo/shower room and back part of that to make kitchen bigger(now utility room due to a minor hic cup I'll cover later.)










To rear, old conservatory would be removed, replaced with single storey extension, roof windows, bi folds etc. For this, garage has to be moved so decided pitched roof on brick garage to replace flat roofed concrete one. This is phase 2 that hasn't started yet!










Should explain now that as you will gather from the comment about architect fees we were on a budget. We'd spent several years working hard, paying debts, credit cards, cars, moving house etc so had got ourselves in a comfortable position financially. So we didn't want to go mad and build this using credit. 
I'd also built a garage in our last house and after nabbing a 4mth old up and over door for £50. It was from a new build that someone was converting garage into a dining room, I'd decided to plan ahead 18mths and start collecting items needed from ebay/Facebook etc to save on costs. That and avoid using professionals where possible to keep cisrs down.

Mods-can you move to home section!


----------



## Kerr

I hope it ends up straighter than your aerial effort. :lol:


----------



## Darlofan

Kerr said:


> I hope it ends up straighter than your aerial effort. :lol:


I was removing it not putting it up!


----------



## nbray67

Looking forward to this I must say.

Beautiful views to the rear.


----------



## Andyblue

Stunning views mate, defiantly see why that sold the house to you...

Looking forward to your updates :thumb:


----------



## Darlofan

So, 1st job to do was dig a hole down to next doors foundations to see how deep they were. They have 2storey extension up to boundary so building control wanted this info to decide how deep I was going with ours.








Whilst I cracked on with the hole, the labourer started lifting block paving. Had to keep both daughters and wife busy while the excitement and enthusiasm was there! 








Once I'd dug my hole, the 'fun bit' came and I jumped on the digger. Only had it for a day(keep costs down) so as I'd not used one before, the learning curve had to be steep. 1st lesson was moving it between the gas tank and a skip on the drive, delivery guy wouldn't because he said it was too tight!








Block paving up, gives an idea of footprint. It was(still is) stacked up ready to go where gas tank and gravel on front drive is once we're on mains.








Next, foundations. I'd borrowed a cable detector from a mate to find our mains cable so knew where that was. The lovely surprise for me was a 2nd cable(2nd pic) I gave it a right scrape with the bucket. Power company were brilliant(father in law had a contact) sent a guy out who found out the mystery cable is next doors supply! Main cable comes to our meter, just before it(you can see in the house) there is a spur back out, off across our front to next doors. Very strange but hey ho, I came very close to cutting their electric off!!
















Because it's Wales we had a rain shower for an hour that stopped play. Amazing how quickly a hole will fill with water. Another job for the youngest labourer, using the truck I made from old roller blade wheels and wood that she towed on her go cart(handy for moving blocks and bricks.) 








Skip all full, this was only skip I used, probably could have done with another 2 but decided to save £300ish and as I pass local tip daily to work I'd be like The Great Escape and dispose of rubble gradually. £30trailer helped too!








Concrete came for foundations, osb board at side was to protect an underground drainpipe that would haunt me later on. 








So, that's where we were up to in week 1. Next was start bricklaying. Apart from a brick bbq, 20yrs earlier I'd not really done any so looked into using a brickie. Obviously the cost was influential but also availability as those I spoke to couldn't start for weeks. I worked out I had about 24courses of bricks to do so if I could do 3 courses a day that would be 8 days work. So mind made up, I was about to add bricklaying to my CV!

Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## McC

Love a bit of diy! My Mrs only lets me take on the easy sounding jobs though. Anything that sounds too dangerous or complicated she doesn't trust that I could do it... especially in her timelines!
Good luck on this one!


----------



## MDC250

Looking forward to this thread.

Cost is obviously a factor but sometimes when I get a quote for something I just think how on Earth is the price justified. Yes you need to make a living but still. For example had already fitted and tiled my shower, it needed toilet, sink and bath fitting and tiling floor to ceiling, average sized room. No moving pipework a straight swap out. I’d purchased all materials. From memory wanted £3k, labour only. Maybe I’m just tight but seemed like robbery to me.

Have had to have brick pillars rebuilt within a few years of being done, one had to be rebuilt twice! Wasn’t for being cheap on picking people either, just sloppy work.

Yes as an enthusiast it will invariably take longer but if you can do it and to a reasonable standard why not?


----------



## kingswood

well done!!

did u get a price for it to be all done professionally?

i've being helping my friend with his extension, when i say help he rings when he needs the RSJ's lifting! being interesting going down and learning. his dad's a retired builder and managing the project.


----------



## Darlofan

kingswood said:


> well done!!
> 
> did u get a price for it to be all done professionally?
> 
> i've being helping my friend with his extension, when i say help he rings when he needs the RSJ's lifting! being interesting going down and learning. his dad's a retired builder and managing the project.


No I didn't bother with prices. My mind was made up that I'd do it, 1for the challenge, 2 to save money.
That and in the past trying to get builders out to just quote has been a nightmare. 
RSJ fun will come in a later update:thumb:


----------



## Juke_Fan

I'm impressed, would dare to do something like that myself.

Did you have to do a PWA with your neighbours?


----------



## Darlofan

Juke_Fan said:


> I'm impressed, would dare to do something like that myself.
> 
> Did you have to do a PWA with your neighbours?


No, iirc I think we would have done if our foundations were deeper than theirs. We are on good terms so kept them informed of everything, even showed them plans before we put planning in. Only worry was they might not have liked idea of garage going from flat to pitched roof.

To be honest I'm still debating whether I need a garage or go wooden workshop style instead. Because if extension there's no way of getting car to it so more a workshop space rather than garage.


----------



## Darlofan

So, following on from the foundations pour I best explain the underground drainage pipe I mentioned earlier. On the picture below there is a drainage pipe where I've put the red line. This runs from a manhole situated just out of shot to the left of the bucket out to another manhole on our drive out front. The manhole at rear is where our kitchen waste runs to and is joined by our neighbour either side.
When building control guy(really helpful and nice) came to check foundation pour he asked why I'd used osb board(luckily!) down the side. I explained the drain and was protecting it from concrete. He then told me because its a shared drain I would need a build over/near to permission from Welsh Water.
Got onto Welsh Water and turns out a few years back regs changed so any shared drains are responsibility of water board, any drains solely for you are your responsibility to the boundary. Makes sense I suppose as any issues in our drain would result in neighbours refusing to cough up as not on their land, even though it could be caused by them flushing wet wipes etc!
So paid my £170 fee to Welsh Water, submitted the plans they wanted. Their response was the drain couldn't stay there as there has to be 500mm either side of pipe to foundations. I had 420mm!!!!
Few discussions with a really helpful guy resulted in no leeway so as he suggested, new pipe would have to run where I've put the blue line
So, as digger had long disappeared I got my trusty spade out and spent 2 days digging an 8m long trench! Also had to cut through the foundations, luckily this was easy as further down I got the concrete was still a bit soft. Got new pipe laid, manholes in front and back and water were happy. I didn't connect at thus point as that had to be done by an insured contractor who has done some Welsh Water course!









By this point I was annoyed, tired but relieved it was sorted before it was too late. Cracked on with laying first bricks, if they look a mismatch in the pic it was because I'd acquired them for free from Facebook from people having a clear out. As they're underground anyway it didn't matter.

Started filling with sand as well, insulation(pity I couldn't get that cheaper, it's so expensive) and radon barrier ready for the slab. Builders delivery stupidly put bag of sand on top of some bricks so daughter transferred it into an empty bag with a beach spade! That cost me.























Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## St Evelyn

Fair play - that's a lot of hard work for 3 inches!

All looking good though - love this thread, it's great to see the work you've done :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

Coming along and fair play to your daughter for helping with that tedious task... :thumb:


----------



## MDC250

Good job you were on the ball there, imagine if it had been built and then the pipe needed relocating.


----------



## Darlofan

St Evelyn said:


> Fair play - that's a lot of hard work for 3 inches!
> 
> All looking good though - love this thread, it's great to see the work you've done :thumb:


Tell me about it, several discussions were had to no avail(rules are rules.) Even had structural experts saying because foundations are below the pipe level there are no loads on pipe. Since found out although not sure if true. 500mm either side of a 4inch pipe gives them room to get a mini digger in, if narrower they'd have to excavate by hand. Although pipe is now under a slab of concrete so much harder to access!!


----------



## Darlofan

Andyblue said:


> Coming along and fair play to your daughter for helping with that tedious task... :thumb:


She did well that day. I only suggested it as a laugh but she cracked on with it.



MDC250 said:


> Good job you were on the ball there, imagine if it had been built and then the pipe needed relocating.


Not on the ball, just a chance comment by building control. I honestly thought any drains would be our responsibility, at that point I had no clue they were shared. Makes me wonder how many folk out there pay for repairs on drains when no need to. I know I would have done/done it myself.


----------



## Andy from Sandy

So from what you have put, if that pipe were to fail and Welsh Water want to use a digger you will pretty much lose your extension?


----------



## kh904

Darlofan said:


> No, iirc I think we would have done if our foundations were deeper than theirs. We are on good terms so kept them informed of everything, even showed them plans before we put planning in. Only worry was they might not have liked idea of garage going from flat to pitched roof.
> 
> To be honest I'm still debating whether I need a garage or go wooden workshop style instead. Because if extension there's no way of getting car to it so more a workshop space rather than garage.


I would seriously advise to get something in writing from your neighbours regarding a party wall agreement just to cover yourself. If they have no issues and you are on good terms, I can't see why they wouldn't sign it.

My parents had a nightmare with our neighbour (well the investment owner who rents it out)! He wouldn't agree to the PWA (god knows why!), so it delayed the works for many months and cost my dad thousands of £'s to get the PWA!


----------



## fatdazza

I might be wrong but where is the party wall?

I thought a party wall was a shared wall, and I don't think there will be one in this case?


----------



## Darlofan

Andy from Sandy said:


> So from what you have put, if that pipe were to fail and Welsh Water want to use a digger you will pretty much lose your extension?


I honestly don't know what would happen but it does seem like the floor would have to come up yeah. Should never happen hopefully in my lifetime though!


----------



## Darlofan

fatdazza said:


> I might be wrong but where is the party wall?
> 
> I thought a party wall was a shared wall, and I don't think there will be one in this case?


From what I've read party wall is usually shared but can be if building close to a neighbours wall too, although nobody seems to say how close is close.


----------



## fatdazza

Darlofan said:


> I honestly don't know what would happen but it does seem like the floor would have to come up yeah. Should never happen hopefully in my lifetime though!


The sewer is Welsh Water's asset. If they have given you permission for a "build over" then any future problem is their problem. In the extreme event that they need to dig up your floor, they would have to re-instate it all to its previous condition.


----------



## Juke_Fan

Darlofan said:


> From what I've read party wall is usually shared but can be if building close to a neighbours wall too, although nobody seems to say how close is close.


https://www.gov.uk/guidance/party-wall-etc-act-1996-guidance#what-the-act-covers

The Act covers:

new building on or at the boundary of 2 properties
work to an existing party wall or party structure
excavation near to and below the foundation level of neighbouring buildings
This may include:

building a new wall on or at the boundary of 2 properties
cutting into a party wall
making a party wall taller, shorter or deeper
removing chimney breasts from a party wall
knocking down and rebuilding a party wall
digging below the foundation level of a neighbour's property

Darlofan - Point 27 in the linked PDF is what I think you need https://assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/523010/Party_Wall_etc__Act_1996_-_Explanatory_Booklet.pdf


----------



## Darlofan

Juke_Fan said:


> https://www.gov.uk/guidance/party-wall-etc-act-1996-guidance#what-the-act-covers
> 
> The Act covers:
> 
> new building on or at the boundary of 2 properties
> work to an existing party wall or party structure
> excavation near to and below the foundation level of neighbouring buildings
> This may include:
> 
> building a new wall on or at the boundary of 2 properties
> cutting into a party wall
> making a party wall taller, shorter or deeper
> removing chimney breasts from a party wall
> knocking down and rebuilding a party wall
> digging below the foundation level of a neighbour's property
> 
> Darlofan - Point 27 in the linked PDF is what I think you need https://assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/523010/Party_Wall_etc__Act_1996_-_Explanatory_Booklet.pdf


27 is about access.

28 is what I think you're on about. That states, if I'm understanding it correctly that a pwa is needed if our foundations are deeper than neighbours but they aren't.


----------



## Juke_Fan

Yep no. 28. :wall:

As you say within 3 metres if your foundations go deeper or within 6 metres if your neighbours foundations are deeper and an imaginary 45 degree line from the bottom of your foundations would intersect with your neighbours foundations.

As you said, doesn't look like you need a PWA :thumb:


----------



## Darlofan

Few other jobs I did on the house whilst planning the extension. Wanted a new consumer unit putting in as I'm not sure how old the existing one was. Plus, if I was working on electric I wanted it safe and easy to isolate!
Got a mate whose a spark but in an oil refinery so although could quite easily do the job, legally I needed it signing off and certificated. As luck would have it, I was passing a closed down pub that had an electricians van outside. I'd used this guy in last house to sign off garage electrics. Popped in for chat and he came out week later and put in new unit. Watching that job is something I would never tackle, amazing how many wires are behind there! Good thing was, whilst there I chatted about building extension and electrics for it. He said he'd be happy for me to do work and he would check, connect and sign off. On proviso, 1st check was with all wiring etc exposed, so he could check runs, cable clips etc. He even did some diagrams and notes to help. Don't find service like that too much these days. 
Before and after. 








Then decided it needed tidying up so I converted an old shoe rack into a meter cupboard.

















Also had to take out old electric shower and put in a new mixer shower. Dual heads for the females who like a bath to wash hair! As luck would have it, I found an old tile the previous owners had left in the garage. So that tidied up the old holes nicely.
















Before and after. New shower was a very cheap Chinese one from fleabay(£50ish) just to see us through until full bathroom refurb. Still going strong 5yrs later, hoping to do refurb this Xmas.









Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_H

Great ambitious project, hats off doing the majority work yourself. 

May i ask why your distribution board is on its side?


----------



## Alfie7777

Darl have you already done the rear extension? 
Without taking it negatively but without total added square metres over the original house I would have to question would it not have been more advantageous to have considered maximising the rear while still having the facility of an accessible garage 
Ps if you are considering putting a workshop type building within a certain distance to your boundary you might be under building regs and have to use 30 minutes fireproof materials,


----------



## Darlofan

Matt_H said:


> Great ambitious project, hats off doing the majority work yourself.
> 
> May i ask why your distribution board is on its side?


There's a wall to the left so I think not enough room to get it in horizontally.



Alfie7777 said:


> Darl have you already done the rear extension?
> Without taking it negatively but without total added square metres over the original house I would have to question would it not have been more advantageous to have considered maximising the rear while still having the facility of an accessible garage
> Ps if you are considering putting a workshop type building within a certain distance to your boundary you might be under building regs and have to use 30 minutes fireproof materials,


Rear is not started yet, original thought was garage to side with storey above as well but party wall came into play then as next doors are to boundary. It would also have in effect, turned ours from a semi to a terrace which we didn't want once we'd given it thought. Every garage I've had has never had a car in so didn't really bother me it going in back. I'll look into workshop, fire regs etc then before starting. Thanks.


----------



## Darlofan

So block work and bricks started going down, yellow mixer I bought from fleabay for £20 sold it after I'd finished with it for £50 It was smaller than a normal one but did the job well.








During this, when Welsh weather halted outdoor work I needed to sort out the hall in the house as well, ready for new porch part.
Hall was tiny as you can see and you had to walk into living room, through dining room to get to kitchen. So I set about knocking through this wall.








And building a stud wall in living room. The wall to the right is the one coming down. Stupidly as well I put the studwork up without thinking about the TV cabinet stuck in there!








On kitchen side I had to block up door to understairs and open up the blocks on the right.








And done with new RSJ in.








RSJ was from a mate who has a farm so cost me a few beers.
Bit of cutting action. Was all set to hire a cutter but found it surprisingly easy to cut with a 4inch angle grinder.








New entry to understairs made.









Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## kh904

fatdazza said:


> I might be wrong but where is the party wall?
> 
> I thought a party wall was a shared wall, and I don't think there will be one in this case?


Not necessarily.
If you are digging foundations within a few meters of next doors wall/foundations (I can't remember the exact details) then you also need a PWA.
This was a few years ago, so i've forgotten the exact details.


----------



## fatdazza

Thanks - I have now been educated :thumb: See helpful posts 25 and 27 by JukeFan


----------



## Coops

Good progress, know what you mean about electrics. I had a sparky move my consumer box from one wall onto the adjacent wall (as I was knocking down the wall it was on) and it does look daunting.

I'm generally ok with electrics though - I find it logical, it's plumbing I hate.

Good luck with the rest.


----------



## Darlofan

Coops said:


> Good progress, know what you mean about electrics. I had a sparky move my consumer box from one wall onto the adjacent wall (as I was knocking down the wall it was on) and it does look daunting.
> 
> I'm generally ok with electrics though - I find it logical, it's plumbing I hate.
> 
> Good luck with the rest.


I know what you mean and looking back, I could have done it with some preparation and working logically. Bathroom fan I wired in, that will come later and took some working out but quite easy in the end. Plumbing side I found ok, again just logically working through it. Lots of pre thought went into it as I didn't want to get walls plastered etc then think "ah, something would be better somewhere else."


----------



## Darlofan

Cracked on with more bricklaying to roof level, planned 8 days turned into taking about 21days but over a course of 6weeks. Mainly due to weather.

As you can see from front and back shots, I had some brick cleaning to do, could get the laying and lines ok but found it messy scraping excess mortar off. Stiff brush though cleaned them up nicely.























Then had to fit the RSJ in where kitchen wall was coming down. 
I was getting 3mates to help lift it in but 2let me down. In the end we stacked it as you can see onto blocks and I would lift it while mate put another block under. Having the props stopped it falling forwards so was remarkably easy in the end.








Next task was getting the trusses up. Needed to get it weather tight before Winter hit.









Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## St Evelyn

Looking good there - brickwork looks perfectly square and plumb, great job you've done! :thumb:


----------



## Coops

Darlofan said:


> As you can see from front and back shots, I had some brick cleaning to do, could get the laying and lines ok but found it messy scraping excess mortar off. Stiff brush though cleaned them up nicely.


Wait until you're done and then get some brick acid. I recently had a small wall put in the garden by a mate (to replace wooden posts) and once the wall was finished and gone off, he suggested some brick acid to clean up the bricks and remove odd bits of cement etc.

I got some Sika stuff from Wickes - £18 for 5L but it dilutes down. Mix in a bucket then brush on. It fizzes when you apply it, brush it on then rinse off.


----------



## Darlofan

Once all trusses were sorted I got the roof membrane up, batoned it all and started tiling. Tiles were the biggest bargain, luckily as they're expensive new and I needed thousands for both extensions. Found a guy on Ebay who was converting a bungalow and wanted rid of the tiles. Hired a van and took my father in law to help. Surprising how long it takes to move and how heavy thousands of tiles are. Took 2 trips and might have possibly severely overloaded the van both times! Once home I got the kids wire brushing the moss off them.















Next I had 3 velux windows to sort out. Usual with a job like this, 1st one took ages figuring it out then next 2 were done in an hour.








Got the little window in the cloakroom as well.








Inside, I started hanging new doors through the house. Have to say it's a job I don't like. Not sure why, I just find it a faff.









Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250

Fantastic work there 

'Seasoned' tiles will look much better. Neighbour opposite has just had a re-roof, looks great now but I reckon in a couple of years possibly not so much being I suspect cheaper foreign slate.


----------



## Darlofan

Next on the list now we had a way of accessing the kitchen without going through the living/dining room was to separate them.
So I set about building another wall! Different blocks as I acquired them free! These are not like the lightweight ones used, they weighed a lot and we're harder to cut.








Once wall was finished I set about ripping down the ceiling and sorting chimney out ready for log burner.








Wanted a new window sill in this room too, removed old one to discover half the wall was held up with only the plasterboard so set about sorting that out. 








Got the whole room skimmed and sorted sockets and boxes to hide cables from the TV, sky box etc. 








This is the rear of that wall, where you can see the channel to drop cables through.








Decided on flooring in there, wife also decided a herringbone pattern would be nice. That tested my skills as all advice out there was to get professionals in to do it. Have to say once I worked out the centre and had the first line in it was a breeze after that. More waste around the edges but nothing horrendous.








Slate down, tiled the walls and log burner went in.








I then started on the plumbing in the extension, mainly because I wanted the outside taps sorting Normally I use compression joints when plumbing but as there would be a fair bit I decided to try soldering. I should have tried it years ago because I found it so easy, as with everything prep seems to be the key. Touch wood, I've not had any leaks, unlike the plumber who changed the boiler and radiators























Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250

Some really good work there, you must be chuffed. Love a wooden floor, will last forever.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

If my next and possibly last house doesn't have a log burner I am not buying it, :lol:


----------



## Darlofan

AndyA4TDI said:


> If my next and possibly last house doesn't have a log burner I am not buying it, :lol:


It's great but lots of work sorting logs etc or you buy logs ready done which are then expensive.


----------



## nbray67

Looking good that buddy.

Loving the log burner and the surround, looks very nice indeed.

Not a bad effort on the soldering, a bit snotty but so long as it's water tight, who cares hey? 
You'll be amazed at how much solder runs around the joint internally due to the capillary action of solder. Trust me, try a little less next time and I assure you, it'll be tight and neater like that 'T' piece top joint you did.

What torch did you use if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Darlofan

nbray67 said:


> Looking good that buddy.
> 
> Loving the log burner and the surround, looks very nice indeed.
> 
> Not a bad effort on the soldering, a bit snotty but so long as it's water tight, who cares hey?
> You'll be amazed at how much solder runs around the joint internally due to the capillary action of solder. Trust me, try a little less next time and I assure you, it'll be tight and neater like that 'T' piece top joint you did.
> 
> What torch did you use if you don't mind me asking?


Thanks for the tip. 
First one I borrowed was a tall blue plumber's torch, propane I think, borrowed it from father in law. He needed it back though so I gave this one a go. It was from my chefing days and I had never thought of using it for plumbing until I realised the picture on the bottle was a guy soldering! This had a less controllable flame than the blue one but did the job effortlessly.









Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Coming on really well there mate, some absolutely great work you’ve done, considering you’ve not done before. Floor looks brilliant and the log burner looks very nice, the slate really adds to the look. 

It’s coming along very nicely :thumb:


----------



## Darlofan

Next stage, make a door so we could get into the extension. Angle grinder came out, much to the wife's annoyance. To be fair the dust from it gets everywhere, me not checking doors are closed doesn't help








Opening cut and then built wall to separate shower room and cloakroom.








Opening with RSJ in place. They're not my real ladders, they're my step ladders. (kids love that joke!) 








Outside down the side, I put the brick lights in. Switches at front and rear for ease.















Back inside the old loft hatch needed sorting before plasterer came. Thought about glossing it but as we have no gloss paint anywhere(find it goes yellow too easily.) I found a £5bargain on FB Marketplace. Really happy with it, and it's insulated. 















Whilst on the landing I had to get shot of the old bannister rails, found a local joinery that sells seconds so bought enough for stairs and landing. Few had some minor blemishes etc but nothing noticeable once up and stained.
















Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## dholdi

Hope you don't mind me saying that your new rails are upside down.


----------



## Darlofan

dholdi said:


> Hope you don't mind me saying that your new rails are upside down.


Ha, don't mind at all. 
Wife and I had a site meeting over those and which way up they were supposed to go. We decided either as long as they're all the same. I did get it wrong with one and had to swap it over!


----------



## Andy from Sandy

Aren't they called spindles?


----------



## Darlofan

Andy from Sandy said:


> Aren't they called spindles?


Yes they are.


----------



## Darlofan

Next job on the list was to remove the old front door. I'd fitted the new one and windows which was surprisingly easy and saved an extortionate amount on fitters fees! Old front door took some removing considering it was draughty and let the rain in!








And after with plasterboard up.








Outside I had to get the side path sorted. We'd had scaffold boards to walk on down there for knocking on 18mths. Planning on flags down there eventually so not perfect with the block paving but much easier getting the bins out















Next up was spindles and bannister on the stairs.















Wiring in the bathroom fan was fun! 









Then the exciting bit. In came the plasterer. Something I wasn't going to attempt!






















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Coming on - exactly same boat as you, done an awful lot of DIY, renovations, kitchens etc, but not doing plastering - definitely an art to get right and look good...


----------



## Darlofan

Lost some photos in phone change so not updated for a while.
Next bit was to get the cloakroom bit finished.
First thing was to box in the pipe with aav in. Put it in here as it would be hidden and it wasn't in the shower room. Made a couple of coat hook rails too, better to make to utilise the full space. We have as a family a lot of coats!!








Next was to turn some of the scaffold planks used in building it into shoe shelves.
















Then finally down with floor tiles and the room was done.








Back out in the hall I started on the underfloor heating. Have to say once it was switched on I was a bit underwhelmed however now colder weather is here its making such a difference. The hall was always cold and having heating star in there the heating seemed to be on permanently. Now the heating kicks in for 10mins then will be off for ages before coming on again. House seems to be comfortably warm now rather than hot or cold. Plus walking on warm tiles in bare feet or socks is nice. 































Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlofan

Well, got the shower/downstairs loo finished a couple of weeks back. Told the good lady it'd be done by Xmas
Put tiled skirting in here that was delayed a week as the waste from shower had a slight drip on it, replaced the t piece to no avail, turned out the pipe had a slight scratch on it!
















Also delayed a fortnight as this happened!!
Peeling the plastic film off the shower screen and it just exploded. Company were annoyingly hard to get in touch with(usual Covid emails) but in fairness sent another next day delivery once acknowledged. I was to dispose of the old one as they didn't want it back









Because I didn't have enough to do during this, I also treated the wife to a Welsh dresser. She's always wanted one but they're quite expensive so when this popped up on ebay one day I jumped at the chance. £50 it was, 14miles down the road. Only issue, wife was out and couldn't get her to sign off the purchase and I had no idea of how big it was, if it would go in/on my car! So I bought it!
Few days of sanding, painting, changing doors and handles and wife was over the moon. Always good to get brownie points.






























So, that's where we're up to at the moment. Hoping to cost it all up over Xmas and see how much its set us back.

New bed arriving tomorrow so bedroom to repaint over Xmas as well, just to stop boredom setting in. 

Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## 350Chris

That is a boat load of impressive work - an absolute credit to you!

I did allot of the work when I gutted the house that I am in now...there is always a list of jobs to do and finishing always takes me longer than I plan it to :lol:

Bathroom is for the New Year...hunting the sales now for the right bits!


----------



## 20vKarlos

Love this thread!

What great progress so far! 
I’d have no idea where to start, so it would cost me a fortune in tradesmen, but stleast then I can blame someone if it’s not right :lol:


----------



## Darlofan

Not a building update as nothing has happened. Bought this monks bench from marketplace. Unusually for me I had the measurements and knew it was too big for the gap we wanted it in, so adjustment on the width would be needed. That was until the good lady saw it and decided it wasn't deep enough and not tall enough! In fairness I only focused on the width when buying it because it had to be a certain size to go in(oooh errrr!)
Luckily it was cheap so would have gone in the log burner if no good.

Had to make new sides and a lid for it but it's looking good and fits perfectly. 






















No idea what to store in it, my suggestion of car waxes wasn't agreed so it's now our wine cellar









Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlofan

Finally(much to the wife's pleasure) I sorted the window sill out. Bit awkward this because it was deeper than your standard window board so I needed it made from 2bits of wood or pay for extra wide stuff. We also wanted the rounded edge putting on the side to match the front edge. Having got quotes of over £50 from various carpenters/joinery firms etc I decided to give it a go myself. Outcome was this, took me all of 30minutes to knock up!
Quite pleased with it, join can only really be seen because of the change in wood grain.
Wife's made up as its one more place to have another candle/fragrance oil bottle smelly thing









Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlofan

Had last week off so spent it tidying the window reveals after we had new windows 5yrs ago!
3 reasons for this.
Firstly the fitters made a right mess of the plaster. Not sure if it can be avoided and annoyingly we got windows after all plaster skimming was done!!
Secondly they use cheap horrible plastic trim to cover the mess.
Thirdly any mastic used just goes mouldy.

So I removed all trim, refilled the cracks etc painted up the edges then put a moulding strip of wood along sill to avoid any visible mastic use.

Windows all look much better.
















Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy from Sandy

I hate decorators caulking. Every place where you want a nice crisp angle there is a stupid radius so there is no defined line between a wall and window or skirting board.

I have dug loads out and filled gaps with plaster.

For a chef you are a damn good DIYer, builder!


----------



## James_R

Great thread Darlofan

Hats off to you for getting stuck in to everything.

Skills :thumb:


----------



## Darlofan

Andy from Sandy said:


> I hate decorators caulking. Every place where you want a nice crisp angle there is a stupid radius so there is no defined line between a wall and window or skirting board.
> 
> I have dug loads out and filled gaps with plaster.
> 
> For a chef you are a damn good DIYer, builder!


Transferable skills. Mixing mortar etc is just following a recipe. Patience is key and I have been known to use a piping back to get filler into cracks and holes. :lol:


----------

